# Topping Fluorite with New Substrate



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I currently have a 20 gallon setup with Fluorite Dark Substrate that's been running for 1.5 years now. 

I have never been really so happy with the plant growth and I noticed most the stem plants or carpet plants would die eventually.

Can I add a new and different substrate on top of the Fluorite? I'm thinking of Eco-complete. Is this a good or bad idea? My thoughts are that eco-complete will get crushed over time and will make its way below the Fluorite.

I really don't want to dig everything up or start all over again. 

Thank you for any suggestions!

Cheers!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

archgop said:


> I currently have a 20 gallon setup with Fluorite Dark Substrate that's been running for 1.5 years now.
> 
> I have never been really so happy with the plant growth and I noticed most the stem plants or carpet plants would die eventually.
> 
> ...


I personally would not put a different substrate on top of the Flourite. They will mix, and may not look good.

Rather than looking at the substrate, there are other factors to consider (lighting, fertilization, CO2) that may be the cause of your plants' demise.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

As mentioned, other aspects could be affecting them. However if you are sure it's the substrate, most of my friends end up hating fluorite due to the lack of nutrients. So we would usually use root ferts, I use to use the flourish ones, but the tropica ones look promising, just stick under the substrate near the plants and it will supply it with some nutrients.


----------

